# Most gentle, homebody, jolly, peaceful classical music



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Mirroring another thread, what's some classical music you might hear wafting through a window as you stroll through Hobbiton toward Bag End, rather that what might be pounding in you ears as you struggle through Mordor toward the Crack of Doom?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Totenfeier said:


> Mirroring another thread, what's some classical music you might hear wafting through a window as you stroll through Hobbiton toward Bag End, rather that what might be pounding in you ears as you struggle through Mordor toward the Crack of Doom?


Beethoven piano concertos will do, to start with.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

I don't know about "jolly", but "most gentle, homebody, peaceful"? For a starter how 'bout Wagner's Siegfried Idyll?


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Totenfier, I'm not sure I have any idea what your talking about, but for 'gentle and peacefu'l music I'd suggest Debussy 'Afternoon of the Faun'. Add 'jolly' to the mix and I'd plump for the 1st movement of Beethoven's 6th symphony.
For 'jolly' on it's own (not necessarily gentle and peaceful), you can't beat Shchedrin's Concerto for Orchestra No.1


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

R. Strauss Sinfonia Domestica.

A peaceful portrait of the composer's homelife.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Beethoven Piano Concerti 1 & 2
Arnold English Dances, both sets
Debussy Suite Bergamasque
Greig Lyric Pieces


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

techniquest said:


> Totenfier, I'm not sure I have any idea what your talking about, but for 'gentle and peacefu'l music I'd suggest Debussy 'Afternoon of the Faun'. Add 'jolly' to the mix and I'd plump for the 1st movement of Beethoven's 6th symphony.
> For 'jolly' on it's own (not necessarily gentle and peaceful), you can't beat Shchedrin's Concerto for Orchestra No.1


I was trying (obviously badly) to mirror-title metalheadwholovesclassical's thread on "Most Powerful, Epic, Angry, Intense Classical Recommendations."

Maybe I shoulda stuck with "mellow" and called it a day.:lol:


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Debussy: Arabesques 1 and 2

Mendelssohn: Italian Symphony.

Mozart: Piano Sonata in C Major, K. 545

Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Bassoon and Piano

Ravel: Jeux D'eau


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bettina said:


> Debussy: Arabesques 1 and 2
> 
> Mendelssohn: Italian Symphony.
> 
> ...


Any special recording Bettina?


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Any special recording Bettina?


I have a nice 2-disc set of Saint-Saëns' chamber music, recorded by the Nash Ensemble. In addition to the bassoon sonata, it includes the oboe sonata, the clarinet sonata, and several other chamber works. Here's a link: http://www.hyperion-records.co.uk/dc.asp?dc=D_CDA67431/2


----------



## FBerwald (Feb 28, 2017)

Raff - Ode au printemps. A very gentle piece with a mild stormy middle section.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I'll suggest Respighi's _Ancient Airs and Dances_. Wonderful, sunny, peaceful music. Perfect for a day of picking and eating mushrooms.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

FBerwald said:


> Raff - Ode au printemps. A very gentle piece with a mild stormy middle section.







That's fantastic, thank you for sharing.


----------



## GraemeG (Jun 30, 2009)

Dvorak, Im Natur Overture op 91
cheers,
Graeme


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Thanks to all, so far! I'm compiling a list. Gotta potentiate the ol' meds during trying times such as these.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Beethoven's Pastorale or even Glazunov's Pastorale would be about perfect for strolling though the shire.
A good Haydn piano trio or a Mendelssohn overture would fit the bill nicely as well


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

Various Delius, in particular his Florida Suite.


----------



## Rhinotop (Jul 8, 2016)

FBerwald said:


> Raff - Ode au printemps. A very gentle piece with a mild stormy middle section.


I agree. Raff had a great skill for creating consistent and melodious compositions.


----------



## FBerwald (Feb 28, 2017)

Rhinotop said:


> I agree. Raff had a great skill for creating consistent and melodious compositions.


I was originally going to suggest the 1st movement of Raff's 8th Symphony in A major, Op. 205 "Frühlingsklänge". This is as joyful as any piece of music can get but it has very stormy [and not morose] passages in between. Pity we don't have a decent recording of this symphony.

I would also like to add another Raff that fit's the bill -

Symphony No. 3 in F major, Op. 153 "Im Walde" - second movement - Dreaming: Largo
It's gentle, homebody, jolly and peaceful .... actually a bit melancholic as well.


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

The Pifa (Pastoral Symphony) from Handel's Messiah. A gentler and more relaxing piece is hard to imagine.


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

Here is a piece that perhaps no one else will mention, Wilhelm Stenhammer's Symphony #1. It is very calm and gentle, with a lovely main theme. It may be a little light on depth, but I always find it enjoyable.


----------

